# Still trying to find a wat through this.



## Jo157 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all,
So about five years ago I had a terrible bout of salmonella, which triggered my ibs d. Five years on I have figured out that like my migraines it's not just one thing that triggers me off. Two years ago I was dismissed from work due to ill health, I couldn't be bothered to fight it, just so fed up with everything. At the moment I have days when I just sleep all day, this happens once or twice a month, can't keep my eyes open. When I go to the loo I've stared having spasms, like reaching when you are being sick, which makes me feel sick. I have started with the dreaded c, and have to take laxatives to get me to go. I have a bout about ten days ago, and since then, I've found I can't eat or drink anything with out it giving me spasms straight away, at times they are so bad I want to cry, nothing seems to help. I am going to ring the doctor tomorrow, see if I can get a home visit, did I mention I have anxiety disorder. I don't go out now, unless it's in the car, my hubby drives I don't. I never go far or any where there are crowds, I also have to know in advance so I check where there are toilets. Well that's my little tale of woe. The bright side is I've stared making jewellery a couple of years ago and that helps to keep my mid off things.


----------

